# Studierst du? (1x)



## Harry1982 (15 Sep. 2016)

​


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Sep. 2016)

:klasse:  So isses zwar nicht wirklich (Mathe ist schon nix mehr für mich teilweise), aber schon lustig


----------



## Death Row (15 Sep. 2016)

Ne die jungen Leute von heute wollen doch alle "irgendwas mit Medien" machen


----------



## Harry1982 (16 Sep. 2016)

Die jungen Leute sollten vielleicht lieber mal einen ordentlichen Beruf erlernen


----------



## Max100 (16 Sep. 2016)

"Wir haben ein paar BWLer in die Wüste geschickt! Und? Keine Überlebenden! Was lernen wir daraus? BWL taugt nicht fürs Leben!


----------



## comatron (16 Sep. 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ne die jungen Leute von heute wollen doch alle "irgendwas mit Medien" machen



Und ich dachte schon, die wollen ihr ganzes Leben lang smartfonieren, eifonieren, jemandem folgen, sich dabei selfisieren, das mit allen teilen und am Ende des Lebens guuuhgeln, was sie so alles im Leben verpasst haben.


----------



## FCB_Cena (16 Sep. 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> :klasse:  So isses zwar nicht wirklich (Mathe ist schon nix mehr für mich teilweise), aber schon lustig


Doch, so isses. Und BWL hat nix mit Mathematik zu tun. Könnten BWLer Mathe, würden sie nicht so einen Käse studieren.


----------

